# Reef Donkeys



## bit wright (Feb 27, 2013)

Managed to put a bunch in the boat today. All of them too small to keep. 24-26 inchs but all kinds of fun. Broke off a couple that would have been keepers I think. Out by my lonesome fishing with some knife jigs I had made up. These thinks really work great.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

is that a cut off butter knife


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice fish, they sure are fun


----------



## bit wright (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes Sir, that is a cut off butter knife. I buy them for about $.25 at the Rescue Mission or Goodwill. 6/0 to 8/0 circle hooks on split & solid rigs and y ou have a super little jig. Costs me about $1.50 to make them vs 5-6 to buy something. And the way I break them off I need to stay cheap!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

bit wright said:


> Yes Sir, that is a cut off butter knife. I buy them for about $.25 at the Rescue Mission or Goodwill. 6/0 to 8/0 circle hooks on split & solid rigs and y ou have a super little jig. Costs me about $1.50 to make them vs 5-6 to buy something. And the way I break them off I need to stay cheap!



Good Job plus its proven to catch fish. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

just a head up you might want to use a different connection than that snap swivel. ive had a few straighten out and i know i'd be pretty mad if that happened to me fighting a nice AJ


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Sir, Thanks for sharing report & pics; neat idea on the butter knife for sure.
+1 on upgrading the terminal tackle, those reef donkeys break a lot of stuff.

catch 'em up.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

knife jigs are magic! i posted a tutorial on how to make them i think its in the offshore Qs and As


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f33/homemade-knife-jigs-105901/index14/


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

How many miles offshore were you, please?


----------



## bit wright (Feb 27, 2013)

Was sitting on the artificial reef Thomas Hayward. I think it is about 6 miles off shore of Fort Walton Beach. GPS says 8 miles from Destin's East Pass.


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

That close to shore it will be tough to get a keeper sized AJ. If you can get a good ways off shore in about 200ft or more you will find more keepers. Mingo Ridge is a decent spot (about 22 miles offshore) and you will catch a large variety of fish on those types of jigs there.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I believe its cool to see people invent themselves with home made lures. the cost for fishing supply it getting out there. Good thinking there.


----------

